# New in box Youth Model Ruger 10-22



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

I found this gun on a great deal on Black Friday and bought an extra for my neighbor who then decided he didn't really want it. It is brand new in the box, never opened. Selling for the same price I bought it for since I'm not trying to make money on the deal. $190.00 

PM or text me at 801.618.7382.

David


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

Nada?


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Sent you a PM


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

